#  Ernährung >   Partyrezepte? >

## lucy230279

ich gebe jetzt mal zu, dass ich keine begeisterte köchin bin und deswegen auch nicht wirklich viel kann. 
so, mein freund und ich, wir feiern dieses jahr unseren 60.geburtstag (28+32, nicht jeder!! :Smiley:  )
da wir innerhalb von 4 tagen geburtstag haben, machen wir gemeinsame feierei. und das erste mla seit über 9 jahren, sind beide familien dabei.
und jetzt meine frage, was um himmelswillen koche ich für 12 personen?? 
wie gesagt, sollte nicht allzu kompliziert sein.

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Lucy! 
Hmmmm, also eine kleine Richtung Könntest Du schon vorgeben!  
Eher italienisch, bayerisch, rustikal, edel, nur Fisch, nur Fleisch, so in der Art ungefähr. Oder nur einen großen Suppentopf, oder Buffet, oder willst Du ein Mehrgangs-Dinner servieren usw. 
Was eßt Ihr denn gerne? Da kann man dann schon mal eine Menge drum rum kochen und werkeln... 
Bis später, liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## lucy230279

also:
eine richtung vorgeben.. mmhh, gar net so einfach. ein buffet wäre auch denkbar, dann sollte es aber auch etwas warmes dazu geben.
ich glaube die meisten essen alles, ich lass mich mal außen vor, denn ich esse vieles nicht und sollte ja jetzt auch weniger tierische fette zu mir nehmen, ich bin da nicht der durchschnitt. 
is also wirklich schwierig, verratet ihr mir ein paar lieblingsrezepte?? :Grin:

----------


## Teetante

*Was immer gut ankommt, ist z.B. die Käse-Lauch-Suppe mit Hackfleisch drinnen, oder Frikadellen und verschiedene Salate oder Themenbüffelts.  
Ich habe jetzt z.B. an meinem Geburtstag ein griechisches Essen gemacht und das dann in der Küche zur Selbstbedienung aufgebaut. Letztes Jahr bei Lars' Geburtstag haben wir mit engen Freunden (insgesamt 6 Leute) ein Pastaessen gemacht, verschiedene Nudelsorten mit ganz vielen verschiedenen Saucen. 
Die Fete dann ein paar Tage später stand ganz im Zeichen der Abkühlung, da war es doch so heiß. Also gab es Gazpacho (kalte Gemüsesuppe), kleine Partyfrikadellen, einen Gurken-Kartoffelsalat mit Minze usw. 
Hört sich vielleicht alles was aufwendig an, aber ich koche nun mal für mein Leben gerne und es entspannt mich, wenn ich in der Küche stehe und schnippel, schneide, brutzle und koche. Backen mache ich nicht gerne. Aber Desserts in allen Variationen. Wenn es nicht schon soviele Partyservices gäbe, wäre das mein Traumjob!  
Viele Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Claus

Käse-Lauch-Suppe mit Hackfleisch wird bei uns auch oft zu einem Geburtstag gereicht, lecker!

----------


## lucy230279

na das sind doch schon mal ne menge anregungen, da fällt mir bestimmt was ein..
vielen dank ihr zwei :Grin:

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hallo Lucy  
der Vorschlag von Teetante ist Klasse haben wir auch schon gemacht, jede Menge Nudeln kochen und ganz viele verschiedene Sossen dazu.
Rezepte kannste von mir bekommen, wenn Du Dich dafür entscheidest. 
Grüßle vom 
Schubsilein

----------


## StarBuG

> Käse-Lauch-Suppe mit Hackfleisch wird bei uns auch oft zu einem Geburtstag gereicht, lecker!

 Das wollte ich auch gerade vorschlagen. 
Aber wenn du die so machst wie ich, dann hat die grob geschätzt 5 Millionen Kalorien  :Zunge raus:

----------


## Teetante

*Hihi, Micha, dann kennste meine aber nicht, die hat um die 100 Millionen Kalorien!  
Und dann dazu selbstgebackenes Brot und frisch gemachte Kräuterbutter, macht dann nochmal 10.000 Kalorien! Hmmm, legger! 
Gruß, Andrea*

----------


## Patientenschubser

Na nicht schwaffeln, rückt das Rezept raus. 
Ich will doch mal lesen auf was ich mich da einlassen würde. :plate_1:  
grüßle Schubser

----------


## lucy230279

@andrea und micha, 
wie schubser schon sagte, verratet uns endlich das rezept und zwar zügig!!!
muss es ja vorher mal ausprobieren. raus mit der sprache.
die kalorien sind mir vollkommen egal, ich kann mich beim essen beherrschen.. :Grin:

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Ihr 2! 
Ich liefere das Rezept nachher nach, habe jetzt nicht die Zeit, das rauszusuchen! 
Versprochen, nachher schreibe ich das hier herein! 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Teetante

*Käse-Lauch-Suppe  Zutaten: * *6 EL Öl oder Butterschmalz 
1,5 kg Gehacktes halb und halb
6 - 8 Stangen Lauch
2 bis 3 Zwiebeln
gute 2 Liter Fleischbrühe (entweder selbstgekocht oder Instant), evtl. mehr, je nachdem wie flüssig sie werden soll
1 kg frische Champignons
2 bis 3 Becher Sahne, je nach Geschmack
400 g Sahneschmelzkäse
400 g Kräuterschmelzkäse
Salz, Pfeffer, Gewürze, frischen Schnittlauch zum Drüberstreuen*  *Zubereitung:  Öl erhitzen (oder das Butterschmalz)
Das Hackfleisch in dem Öl krümelig braten, dabei mit Salz und Pfeffer würzen und das Fleisch solange braten, bis es Farbe bekommt. Dann die gewürfelten Zwiebeln dazugeben, mitbraten, 
Den Lauch putzeb, waschen und in Ringe schneiden, zu den Hackfleisch geben und kurz andünsten. Dann mit der Fleischbrühe (Gemüsebrühe geht auch!) aufgießen, erstmal nicht alles, kann man später noch zugießen und etwa 15 Minuten bei mittlerer Hitze garen lassen. In der Zwischenzeit die Champignons putzen und in feine Scheiben schneiden, nach den 15 Minuten mit in den Topf geben und nochmals aufkochen lassen, weitere 10 Minuten bei mittlerer Hitze köcheln.  
Nun die beiden Sorten Schmelzkäse in eine ausreichend große Schüssel geben, mit den 2 bis 3 Bechern Sahne und einer bis zwei Kellen von der heißen Brühe verrühren. Diese Mischung anschließend in den Topf geben und nochmal aufkochen lassen. Zum Schluß Abschmecken, ich mache auch schon mal noch einen Schuß Weiswein dran, je nach Geschmack, und kurz vor dem Servieren die Schnittlauchringe über die Suppe streuen! 
Man kann die Suppe auch gut vorbereiten und dann so ca. 1 Stunde bevor die Gäste kommen, die Suppe auf kleiner Stufe auf dem Herd warm werden lassen.  
Dazu ist sehr lecker selbstgebackenes Brot und Kräuterbutter! 
Viele Grüße, Andrea *

----------


## lucy230279

ein tolles rezept, vielen dank andrea, wir werden es bei gelegenheit mal ausprobieren, aber ohne pilze, bääh, da schüttelts mich..

----------


## Patientenschubser

Oh äh also.. hmm naja, Du hast ja nicht gesagt das da noch Kalorien rein müssen... puhh 
Ich denke das werde ich mal ausprobieren, allerdings erscheint mir das für mich persönlich zuviel Sahne. 
Aber ausprobieren, schubsilein, ausprobiern. 
Ich habe da noch eine Knoblauchcremesuppe im Angebot.
dazu aus Toastbrot und TK Kräutern leckere Brotwürfel in der Pfanne machen machen, ein Stück Baguette und ein Glas (Weiß) Wein, läckerläckerläcker 
Gruß Schubsilein

----------


## Teetante

*Tortellini-Salat*  *Zutaten:*  *500 g getrocknete Tortellini (Käsefüllung, bunte sehen gut aus!)
600 g frische Tomaten
400 g dünn geschnittener gekochter Schinken
1 kl. Glas MiracelWhip o.ä. (250 g)
150 g saure Sahne
2 EL dunklen Balsamicoessig
4 EL Olivenöl
2 Knoblauchzehen, durchgepresst
Salz, Pfeffer
2 bis 3 EL in Streifen geschnittene Basilikumblätter
1 Bund Schnittlauch, in Röllchen geschnitten
etwas gerebelten Thymian (getrocknet, gerebelt, gibt es bei den Gewürzen)*  *Zubereitung:*  *Die Tortellini nach Packungsanleitung in Salzwasser kochen, abgießen, und auskühlen lassen.  
Die Tomaten kurz mit kochendem Wasser überbrühen, dann die Haut abpellen, Stängelansätze abschneiden und in Würfel schneiden.
Den gekochten Schinken auch in Würfel schneiden.  
Für die Salatsauce das MicacelWhip mit sauerer Sahne, Salz, Pfeffer, Essig, Öl, Knoblauch, Basilikum, Schnittlauch und etwas Thymian verrühren. 
Dann die Tortellini vorsichtig mit den Tomaten- und Schinkenwürfeln in eine Schüssel geben und mit der Sauce mischen.
Der Salat muß nun mindestens 30 Minuten durchziehen, evtl. nochmal mit Salz und Pfeffer vor dem Servieren abschmecken.  
Dieser Salat ist bei uns immer der Renner und er ist supereinfach und schmeckt echt richtig lecker! 
Viele Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Schubsi! 
Was meinste denn damit? Daß ich nicht gesagt habe, daß da noch Kalorien rein müssen?? 
Habe doch weiter oben geschrieben, daß die Suppe 10 Millionen Kalorien hat!  
Häh? Oder was meinst Du jetzt? 
Verwirrte Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Patientenschubser

Das hast du wohl geschrieben aber ich habe die Kalorien *zwinker* nirgends im Rezept gesehen... 
Schubsilein

----------


## lucy230279

ich freu mich wenn das teetantchen soviele kalorien zu sich nimmt,
da überhol ich sie vielleicht doch noch mit abnehmen? *fg*

----------


## Teetante

*@ Lucy! 
TRÄUM WEITER!!!  *

----------


## lucy230279

mmhh, schade. :Grin:  
*lucydieteetantemalindenarmnimmtundknuddelt* :Smiley:

----------


## Teetante

*Hmmmmm, schöööööön, vor allem da die Teetante gerade intensiv nach Badreiniger riecht! *gg* 
Ich muß hier irgendwie jetzt mal weitermachen, sonst wird das heute nix mehr mit Wohnung fertig bekommen, einkaufen und und und....*

----------


## lucy230279

nach badreiniger? citrus, frische oder was?
viel spaß beim putzen, ich muss auch noch :Smiley:

----------


## Teetante

*Nach Bref Powerreiniger, der in der roten Sprühflasche. Wenn man den einatmet, holla die Waldfee! *lol* *

----------


## lucy230279

hey, das gehört eher in die psychoecke..  :Smiley:  
ich habe bref chlorreiniger zu hause, das ist auch.. dumdideldei.
gut dass ich schon gegessen habe, um mal zum thema zurückzukehren. :Smiley:

----------


## Teetante

*Na, dann schreib doch mal in das Thema " was gab es zum Mittag" ! 
Hier gibt es heute abend irgendwas in der Richtung Lauch-Kartoffel-Gratin oder so was ähnliches.... 
So gehe mich weiter flashen mit der roten Flasche...*

----------


## mämchen

Hallo, Andrea, 
die Lauch-Käsesuppe werde ich mal auf 4 Personen 'runterbrechen und morgen meinen Leuts anbieten. Muß nur mal gucken, ob ich Schmelzkäse ohne Glutamat u. ä. kriege, sonst kriegen meine Flecken wieder die Farbe von reifen Himbeeren! Aber ich nehm mir dann eine Kelle mit wenig Kalorien 'raus... 
Danke für das tolle Rezept, 
Ute

----------


## mämchen

Hallo Leute!  Ich warne eindringlich vor dem Genuß dieser Lauch-Käsesuppe! Die ist einfach teuflich gut, schmeckt heiß, warm, lauwarm und kalt, und diese Suppe mit den Millionen Kalorien läßt einem keine Ruhe, bevor der Topf nicht bis zum letzten Tropfen geleert ist!
Ich habe statt Schmelzkäse Brunch und Kräuter-Brunch genommen und wegen meiner Allergie "Würzel" ohne Glutamat statt Maggi/Knorr, aber eine Frage hab ich noch an dich, 
@Andrea: worin in Gottes Namen kochst du die Menge für 12 Personen? Alleine schon wegen des Lauchs hab ich meinen größten Topf genommen, obwohl ich nur die Mengen für 4 - 6 Pers. hatte!  
Wohlig satte Grüße 
von Ute :x_hello_3_cut:

----------


## lucy230279

vielleicht in nem windeleimer? :Grin:

----------


## mämchen

......so gut wird der nie mehr wieder riechen - :Zwinker:   
Ute

----------


## Teetante

*HIHIHIHIHIHI. 
Mit Kräuter-Brunch und Brunch ist natürlich auch eine Idee! Das muß ich mir merken! Danke, liebe Ute! 
Na, dann bin ich ja froh, daß Euch die Suppe geschmeckt hat! 
Worin ich die koche? In den 2 größten Kochtöpfen, die ich im Schrank stehen habe, ich rühre dann immer stereo! Das aber nur, wenn ich wirklich für 12 Personen die Menge mache, ansonsten rechne ich das auch runter bzw. mittlerweile mache ich die so aus dem Gefühl und dann reicht der große Topf aus! 
Aber 10 Millionen Kalorien kommt ungefähr hin, oder? Vor allem, wenn man den Topf bis auf den letzten Tropfen leert. Wir gehören nicht umsonst der Moppelfraktion an...... *lach* 
Aber die viele Sahne benutze ich zur Zeit auch nicht, nehme dann Cremefine oder ähnliches und dann wird es ja auch etwas abgespeckt! 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## lucy230279

so ihr mäuse, 
lucy hat sich jetzt entschieden was es gibt, die feier is ja am samstag  :Smiley:  
1. herzhafter rosettenkuchen (ich weiß, is ein doofer name)
2. sahniges kartoffel-wurst-gratin
3. käse-schinken-schnecken
4. würstchen in käse-bacon-hülle
5. dazu so kleine sachen wie essbare fliegenpilze (aus ei und tomate :-) usw. 
sodela, da hat die lucy ne menge zu tun.. drückt mir die daumen..

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Lucy! 
Hört sich gut an, aber da fehlt irgendwie noch was Salatiges dabei und was Süßes für hinterher, oder??  
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## lucy230279

mache auch noch ne große schüssel bunten salat mit bambussprossen usw. was süßes für hinterher? meinste? zum abendessen? dass überleg ich mir noch..

----------


## Teetante

*Machst Du das ganze als Büffet? 
Dann gehört da auch was Süßes zu, muß ja nichts Goßes und Aufwendiges sein!! 
LG, Andrea*

----------


## lucy230279

naja, buffett, das wird doch hoffentlich alles auf den esstisch passen, der bis auf 3 m ausziehbar ist  :Smiley:  
aber wegen dem süßen, da lass ich mir noch was einfallen und berichte natürlich wie es geschmeckt hat.. :Grin:   oder ob wir erben...

----------


## Teetante

**lach* Würde es sich lohnen zu erben??*

----------


## lucy230279

bei meiner family nicht, aber bei der meines göver schon... aber getrennte essen zu machen ist ja nun auch albern.. *fg*

----------


## Teetante

*Hihi, stelle mir gerade vor:  
Rechte Seite vom Tisch: Deine Familie 
Linke Seite vom Tisch: Seine Familie 
*lach* 
Was machst Du denn als Dessert?? *neugierig bin**

----------


## lucy230279

ich weiß es noch nicht genau, werde mich aber bis heute abend entschieden haben und poste das dann natürlich hier..

----------


## mämchen

Hi, Lucy, 
das liest sich sehr arbeitsintensiv, fang bloß rechtzeitig an, damit kein Streß aufkommt.
Zum Abschluß könnte ich dir eine leckere Quarkspeise vorschlagen oder sowas wie Käsekuchen oder -üppig- Donauwelle, weil beide auch gut zwei Tage vorher gebacken werden können. Obstsalat und Vanilleeis essen auch viele sehr gerne, muß man aber einigermaßen frisch servieren. Oder Rote Grütze (prima von Aldi) mit Vanillesoße/Eis, macht keine Arbeit.
Gutes Gelingen,
Ute                   :plate_1:   :plate_1:   :plate_1:

----------


## lucy230279

rote grütze ist ne gute idee, das wäre dann auch das einzige, was ich nicht selber zubereiten werde.
der rosettenkuchen und die schinkenschnecken werde ich vorher schon machen, die kann man auch kalt genießen.
den salat vorher fertig machen, die fliegenpilze, ach das wird schon.. 
ich habe übrigens keine ahnung, wie das alles schmeckt, aber ich versuch es einfach..

----------


## mämchen

> ich habe übrigens keine ahnung, wie das alles schmeckt, aber ich versuch es einfach..

  Das ist genau die richtige Einstellung, genauso hab ich auch angefangen, und irgendwie ist es immer was geworden. Nur wenn es vorher zu eng wird, krieg ich die Krise.......... :emot35_stars:   
Ute

----------


## lucy230279

ich geh davon aus, dass alles gut geht. da es ca. 18.30 abendessen geben soll und der supermarkt gegenüber noch bis 20.00 offen hat...
hoffentlich nicht..  :Augen rollen (sarkastisch):

----------


## Teetante

*Wenn Du nicht erst um 17 Uhr anfängst, ist es ja zu schaffen! 
Und heute solltest Du vielleicht schon mal das Gröbste einkaufen gehen, wenn noch nicht geschehen.... 
Viele Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## lucy230279

einkaufen geh ich morgen, schatz macht extra frei für mich... heute ist putzen angesagt, den prüfenden augen meiner mum entgeht nämlich gar nix.. *stöhn*

----------


## Teetante

*Hehe, Lucy, was macht der Hausputz?? Ist die Bref-Flasche schon im Einsatz??*

----------


## lucy230279

bin fleißig dabei, aber ich werde ja immer vom forum abgelenkt, jaja, die sucht..

----------


## Teetante

*Das kenne ich, morgen wird es mir auch wieder so gehen, denn heute bin ich etwas faul! Habe aber gestern recht viel geschafft, morgen Badezimmer mit Bref (Flash-Gefahr!) und saugen und wischen, heute noch restliche Wäsche und nebenbei sitze ich hier seit Stunden und kriege nichts gebacken! 
Aber ist doch auch mal wieder spaßig, so ein Nachmittag hier mit viel Lachen!*

----------


## lucy230279

das stimmt, ich genieße es auch sehr, aber morgen muss ich einkaufen und schon was vorbereiten, ach ja, zum volleyball geh ich auch noch und abends kommt meine family auf nen umtrunk.ö kurz gesagt, ich muss jetzt weg, sonst werde ich nicht fertig!! :Grin:

----------


## Teetante

**fg* Putzende soll man nicht aufhalten! Viel Spaß! Tschöööööö....... *

----------


## lucy230279

endlich alles vorbei,  :e_jumping_1: 
habe insgesamt 5 stunden in der küche gestanden. aber es hat geschmeckt, wirklich!! :eat: 
bin fix und alle, mein rücken ist wieder völlig im eimer.. :bigeyes_2_blue8:   :Verletzt:   
aber so schnell werde ich nicht wieder für 12 leute kochen, obwohl in 2 wochen ist party mit freunden, da sind wir.. auweia 10 leute..

----------


## Teetante

*Hihihi.   Wirksamste Mittel gegen Rückenschmerzen:   1. Heiße Badewanne   2. Massage vom Göver/Göga   3. WEG vom Compi und raus aus dem Forum!   In diesem Sinne,     Andrea*

----------


## Obelix1962

@Teetante, 
aus orthopätischer Sicht wäre das jetzt der größte Fehler, durch das hinlegen und Faulenzen rosten die Gelenke und Bänder erst recht ein und aus der Sicht eines Psychologen würde ich das fernbleiben vom Forum als grausamen Zwangsentzug aufgrund überdurchschnittlicher Küchen-Partyaktivitis die eine Zwangsneurose mit ausgeprägter Gier nach dem Forum nach sich zieht bezeichnen.
Aus Sicht eines Rechtsanwalts würde folgender Kommentar im nächsten  Einschreiben stehen:
Aufgrund des Verstoßes gegen das Grundgesetz, hier Recht auf freie Entfaltung und freies Rede-, Schreibrecht sowie dem Vorschlagen gegeüber meiner Klientin einer solchen übelsten Tat nachzukommen schlage ich der Staatsanwalt die Höchststrafe von mindestens...vor

----------


## lucy230279

mein liebes obelix, 
wie du siehst bin ich immer noch absolut süchtig. letzte nacht war ich gegen 2.30 im bett. habe die ganze zeit nachtwache gehalten, während ihr euch um das wildschwein gekümmert habt  :Smiley:

----------


## Teetante

*Welches Schwein? Hier gibt es ja eben nirgends ein wildes Waldschweinderl! Der eine futtert ohne uns Rehkeule, dem anderen ist es zu teuer! 
*grummel**

----------


## Obelix1962

Nachdem wir ja hier eigentlich in einem ganz anderem Thema sind "Partyrezepte"
hab ich da eins: 
Hänchenbruststreifen in Limettenreis und buntem Paprika.
pro Person nehme man 
1 Hähnchenbrust
schneide diese in streifen nachdem man sie von den Sehnen befreit hat,
würze das ganze kräftig mit Salz und weissem Pfeffer (Vorsicht scharf)
und Rosenpaprika.
Die Hähnchenstreifen kraftig anbraten in Olivenöl und danach zur Seite stellen 
und mit Alufolie abdecken das sie warm bleiben. 
Zwischenzeitlich Wasser für den Guten Onkel Ben's (Schleichwerbung) Reis
1 Beutelchen pro Person (alternativ Vollkornreis verwenden wer mag)
Wenn dann das Beutelchen drin ist im Wasser im Bratensud 1 Rote, 1 Gelbe, 1 Grüne
Paprika in kleine Würfel geschnitten andünsten.
! Mango in Würfel schneiden und zugeben (ca 2 Min) Zwischenzeitlich Zitronengras
fein schneiden und zugeben.
Den Reis von der Hülle entfernen und auf diesen die Schale einer Limette (unbehandelt natürlich) Reiben mit dem Hobelchen. Hie natürlich etwa 1 Halb bis ganze Schale verwenden (größenabhängig). Den Reis und das Limettengehobelte miteinander vermengen.
Nachdem die Paprika in der großen Pfanne nun weich (bissfest ist) die Hähnchenstreifen wieder darin erhitzen. Mit etwas Sojasouce abschmecken.
ist dann alles fertig eine große Schüssel nehmen und alles miteinander vermengen. 
So auf den Tisch damit und Mampf Mampf Mampf  
Wer will kann dazu natürlich köstliches Holzofenbaguett reichen 
Für unsere Vegetarier anstelle dem Hähnchenbrüstchen gehen natürlich auch Sojabrotstreifen als Ersatz

----------


## Teetante

*Lecker, schmatz, schlabber! 
Das mache ich nächste Woche!  
Den Reis mit dem Paprika-Mango-Fleisch-Soßen-Gemisch mischen, war das so gedacht? Lecker, lecker! Wo hast Du nur immer diese ganzen Rezepte her? 
Danke, Chefkoch!*

----------


## Obelix1962

Ich Koch halt gern ! 
Und aus so manchen versuchen sind dann so richtige Renner im Bekanntenkreis geworden.
Na ja ich war da auch nebenher in meiner Jugend bis ich 30 war immer wieder gern gesehener Koch für Kidis und Jungendfreizeiten. 
Papa kocht halt gern auch wenns mal ein paar mehr werden !

----------


## Brava

Guck mal des an Obelixle kocht gern,und was ist mit Andrea und mir? :emot34_tongue:

----------

